# Don't Advertise Prescription Medication



## Lorian (Apr 9, 2003)

*We cannot allow the sale of prescription medication on UK-M.*

It is against the law and potentially causes us a world of hassle. Please do not do it.

Threads advertising to provide prescription meds in any form will be deleted and infractions given.


----------

